# Low Birth Weight Formula



## Dinah93

Has anyone any advice on how to pick one? We've been asked to pick one by Tuesday as that's when the frozen EBM will run out. 

We've been given the choice between: 
SMA Gold Prem 1
Cow & Gate Nutriprem 1
Aptamil Preterm

Does anyone have any experience of any of the above, or can give me some advice on how to make this decision. I've been told they're all a lot heavier than breastmilk, so will make her sick a lot more. She's had 2 months of EBM but they diagnosed me with a tumour this week so I had to be put on medication which is very much not compatible with expressing and to be honest that's hitting me harder than the tumour, surgery and possible cancer atm as I just feel like my body has failed her yet again, so I really want to get this decision right. 

Thanks for reading


----------



## Springflower

Oh goodness so sorry to hear you have a tumour. Please please don't think that your body is failing her. You made a beautiful little girl.

I wasn't able to feed my girls so had to use formula. Neither if mine were particulary sick. 

I was told sma gold and neutraprem were the same so they are much of a muchness. I believe they both come from the same company. 

We're usually nutriprem 2 at the moment. It's been great for weight gain.

xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Hey hunni I'm sorry about your health worries :hugs:

AS for the formula, as the pp said they are all pretty similar, but going back around 10 years when my DD2 was born at 32+ we gave her nutriprem 2 as well. It was great for weight gain, she was 4lb born and 10lb+ by 3 months and I don't recal it making her sicky too much, she had also been on ebm and the frozen ebm until it ran out before switching. I don't know what the difference is between the nutiprem 1 and 2 though?


----------



## Foogirl

Given they all seem to be much of a muchness, I would also check your regular supermarket to see which one they stock as some may be harder to find than others.

I know exactly how you feel about "failing" I put so much pressure on myself to be able to feed Abby to the point where my husband sat me down and told me to wise up. You've a lot of years to be the perfect mother. Not being able to do parts of it in the first 6 months isn't as important as it feels to you right now. I hope the medication helps and you're back to full strength soon.


----------



## Springflower

They move from nutriprem one to two as they gain more weight.

None of these formulas are avaiable from shops they are all perscription. But that means they are free, so a plus!

Indy was 2.3 lbs when she was born and is now a huge 9lbs. 

xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Ah I see, thank for thats. My DD was on nutriprem 2 from the start, but maybe that's because she was over 5lbs when she started it. We used to get ours from the pharmacy at Tesco.


----------



## gemlou86

Very sorry to hear about your health worries, sending big hugs. Your no failure your little girl had had the best for 2 months. 

My lo was born at 25+ 5 and was fully ebm and when we were ready he went into nutriprem 2 he wasn't sick just doesn't like milk so now on infatrini which has a lot more calories  apparently nutriprem can make them grunt and grone but I didn't notice this. Also I am assuming your lo is still in hospital so it will be nutriprem 1 to begin with not sure what the difference is xx


----------



## Springflower

That's so interesting. Our little girl grunts and groans all the time now. We thought it was colic so have been treating but haven't seen much improvement.


----------



## Lully2011

My daughter grunted and groaned too, I checked it out and apparently premmie babies are known for it...strange!! 

We used Cow & Gate neutraprem 2 once she was home! Its magic stuff LO pilled on the weight

Good luck :D


----------



## dizz

Springflower said:


> That's so interesting. Our little girl grunts and groans all the time now. We thought it was colic so have been treating but haven't seen much improvement.

Erin still grunts and groans like mad now and she's well into the realms of being a normie-sized baby. Didn't really realise it was unusual to be honest - just shows how much you lose that sense of "typicalness" when you've got a preemie... I remember seeing normal 8lb babies and thinking they were some kind of Amazonian giants at one point, and I still forget how tiny she is now!


----------



## Lully2011

dizz said:


> Springflower said:
> 
> 
> That's so interesting. Our little girl grunts and groans all the time now. We thought it was colic so have been treating but haven't seen much improvement.
> 
> Erin still grunts and groans like mad now and she's well into the realms of being a normie-sized baby. Didn't really realise it was unusual to be honest - just shows how much you lose that sense of "typicalness" when you've got a preemie... I remember seeing normal 8lb babies and thinking they were some kind of Amazonian giants at one point, and I still forget how tiny she is now!Click to expand...

I do think the very same. When my friend had a full term baby, I said OMG she's huge :dohh: but of course she was a "normal" size, just my LO was soo small when she was born


----------



## Dinah93

I'm the same, everytime they wheel a term baby onto the neonatal ward for an injection or something I just look at them amazed that something that big was just born - surely it's actually a toddler?! 

Decided on cow & gate. SMA seemed a lot thicker which put me off as I didn't want something too heavy, and nutrition wise the Cow & Gate was almost identical to the Aptimil...but £2/kg less expensive.


----------

